# Request- Best transport from Vancouver airport to Marriott Pinnacle



## mjm1 (May 6, 2018)

We are flying into Vancouver for an Alaska cruise, but will arrive a couple days early to visit Vancouver for the first time. We will be staying at the Marriott Pinnacle. What are the transportation options to get from the airport to the hotel and which do you prefer?

Thank you.

Mike


----------



## CanuckTravlr (May 6, 2018)

mjm1 said:


> We are flying into Vancouver for an Alaska cruise, but will arrive a couple days early to visit Vancouver for the first time. We will be staying at the Marriott Pinnacle. What are the transportation options to get from the airport to the hotel and which do you prefer?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mike



You won't need a rental car to visit Vancouver for a couple of days, so you basically have two choices to get from YVR to the Marriott Pinnacle, which is right in the heart of downtown Vancouver.  You can either grab a taxi at the airport or take the Canada Line LRT train.

The latter is the less expensive option if you have only one or two people, but if you have a lot of luggage may be less convenient.  It will cost about $8 or $9 CAD per person for the trip from the airport, depending upon the day or time.  It will cost less if you do the trip back to the airport from downtown, since there is a $5 CAD surcharge for trips commencing at the airport.  You take the Canada Line right to the end at Waterfront station, which is also near the cruise terminal.  Then you have about a 10 minute walk (or short cab trip) west to the hotel.  There are ticket dispensing machines at both stations that take cash (Canadian), credit or debit cards.  Total time including the walk would be about 45 minutes.

The other option is to just grab a cab at the airport.  It will take about 30 minutes and cost about $35 CAD.  That is usually my preference for convenience and simplicity when I am visiting Vancouver and staying downtown.


----------



## Luanne (May 6, 2018)

My daughter went to UBC for several years.  She would also just catch cab from the airport to get back into town.


----------



## mjm1 (May 6, 2018)

Thank you both for your insights. Sounds like taking a cab will be our best choice.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Nancy (May 6, 2018)

We used cab.  No problems


----------

